

Assange 'not responsible for security breaches' - Australian Foreign Minister - Maro
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/dec/08/assange-security-breaches-kevin-rudd

======
badwetter
Good to see the lad's government finally come out and support him! It's time
the U.S. bore the entire responsiblity not some fall guy.

~~~
mahmud
He had to beg for it. His op-ed in The Australian today pretty much called out
Gillard to stand up for him.

~~~
chopsueyar
You wouldn't happen to have a link to the op-ed?

~~~
mahmud
[http://blogs.theaustralian.news.com.au/mediadiary/index.php/...](http://blogs.theaustralian.news.com.au/mediadiary/index.php/australianmedia/comments/julian1/)

------
ra
Encouraging to hear these words from our former PM.

